# Creepy/Scary Voice Dialog Needed



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm seeking creepy voice-overs as well. 

In my quest, I re-discovered Gravecast, http://www.gravecast.com/sounds.htm
Don't get lost with the choice of downloads. I've downloaded many and they are often large files focused primarily on Halloween Ambience (SFX). Look for his voice-over work and specifically the sound file called: "Treat #22 - Gravetalk". (it should be within this link: http://www.gravecast.com/2010.htm)
It's not bad. In fact, I haven't found much better, which is somewhat surprising.

If you find something of quality outside this forum, please add it this thread (or PM me if it's too exclusive to share publicly).

Thanks!


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

DJ John said:


> I'm seeking creepy voice-overs as well.
> 
> In my quest, I re-discovered Gravecast, http://www.gravecast.com/sounds.htm
> Don't get lost with the choice of downloads. I've downloaded many and they are often large files focused primarily on Halloween Ambience (SFX). Look for his voice-over work and specifically the sound file called: "Treat #22 - Gravetalk". (it should be within this link: http://www.gravecast.com/2010.htm)
> ...


DJ John, that's perfect! Thanks for the link! I'll be sure to post up anything else I may find. Unfortunately, I have not yet found anything else that is of good quality.


----------



## thedementedelf (Oct 13, 2011)

Scooter072 said:


> DJ John, that's perfect! Thanks for the link! I'll be sure to post up anything else I may find. Unfortunately, I have not yet found anything else that is of good quality.




Here's another Creepy Halloween Sample www.thedementedelf.com/remoisitory Look for the Halloween Sample


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

thedementedelf said:


> Here's another Creepy Halloween Sample www.thedementedelf.com/remoisitory Look for the Halloween Sample


Linky-no-worky...........error 404.......but would love to check it out


----------



## thedementedelf (Oct 13, 2011)

let's try the old fashioned way then. www.thedementedelf.com and click on downloads


----------



## thedementedelf (Oct 13, 2011)

I guess spelling helps too www.thedementedelf.com/remository


----------



## DJ John (Sep 24, 2010)

thedementedelf said:


> Here's another Creepy Halloween Sample www.thedementedelf.com/remoisitory Look for the Halloween Sample


Sorry, this isn't very good.
It has a music background, which renders it useless.
But the real problem is the voice and the dialog are weak.


----------



## thedementedelf (Oct 13, 2011)

DJ John said:


> Sorry, this isn't very good.
> It has a music background, which renders it useless.
> But the real problem is the voice and the dialog are weak.


It worked perfectly for the customer who ordered it.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I have a present for you. I had some time so did the exact voice over of that butlers sayings. I hope this helps you. In the spirit of halloween giving muuuuhhhaaaa! I'm on my mobile rig and not in my studio so there's wee bit of noise floor hiss, but not enough to be bad at all, especially outdoors.

Click to play, right click/save target as to download. Enjoy!

Butler 1 http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=58829

Butler 2 http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=58830

Butler 3 http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=58831

Butler 4 http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=58832

Butler 5 http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=58833

Butler 6 http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=58835


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

My pc speaker probably has more hiss than your noise floor hiss...LoL Sounds crystal clear to me !!


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

Shockwave199 and thedementedelf, thanks for the help. I'll check your stuff out when I get home tonight.


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Try this 27 second sound bite that you can download for free with no strings attached. It may be useful for you. If not, maybe some one else can use, Here you go.... http://soundcloud.com/leftrightmusic/free-download-halloween-horror


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice audio collections.


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

ZEST said:


> Try this 27 second sound bite that you can download for free with no strings attached. It may be useful for you. If not, maybe some one else can use, Here you go.... http://soundcloud.com/leftrightmusic/free-download-halloween-horror


That's pretty cool, but it's not quite what I'm looking for. Thanks for taking the time to post it up, though.


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

You are most welcome....hope you find some other cool recordings to consider....Have A Happy Halloween ^--^


----------

